

Sony Pictures Acquiring New Steve Jobs Biography For Major Feature Film - pathik
http://deadline.com/2011/10/sony-pictures-acquiring-apple-icon-steven-jobs-book-for-feature-film/

======
pathik
I was hoping they would do this. Who do you think will direct it? David
Fincher?

